# Random wild animals being themselves



## Yoused

Yeah, they did clear the runway at Yakutat. Really. The 737 came in to land. Well, mom and her cub decided they needed to be on the other side, because, bear-reasons. The nose missed them, but some other thing farther back did not.

Cub was ok, mom not so much. Maybe the cub will get in the habit of going to bed earlier in November.

Still, better than have your airplane windshield hit by a fish.


----------



## Yoused

Apparently this is actually a thing


----------



## Yoused

Creepy looking squid tries to determine whether the Deep Discoverer remote is the kind of sub that would be good for lunch.

Meanwhile, the octopus just mugs for the camera


----------



## lizkat

No accounting for taste in choice of companions....


https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1337527054506536961/


----------



## lizkat

Denizens of the deep acting up from time to time....

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1341759375329910786/


----------



## Yoused

From last summer, this video is so awesome. The sound of their hooves on the pavement.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Yoused said:


> From last summer, this video is so awesome. The sound of their hooves on the pavement.




I saw at least 3 antifa goats in that herd.


----------



## thekev

Yoused said:


> From last summer, this video is so awesome. The sound of their hooves on the pavement.




Given the title, 
Herd of goats runs rampant through streets of San Jose​
they should have redubbed the background noise.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

We can all relate to this backyard situation.


----------



## Yoused

A new meaning to "Bear Down".

* Her brother heard the screaming and went out to the outhouse, about 150 feet away from the yurt. There, he found Shannon tending to her wound. They at first thought she had been bitten by a squirrel or a mink, or something small.

Erik brought his headlamp with him to see what it was. “I opened the toilet seat and there’s just a bear face just right there at the level of the toilet seat, just looking right back up through the hole, right at me. I just shut the lid as fast as I could. I said, ‘There’s a bear down there, we got to get out of here now,’ And we ran back to the yurt as fast as we could.”*​


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Since there is a fear for everything, this may be like the twins in the hallway from The Shining for some  viewers.


----------



## Yoused

beware the gorilla farts


----------



## lizkat

Wolf version of the Fourth of July -   audio fireworks.   Talk about *e pluribus unum.*

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1411849809728786438/


----------



## Yoused

Macaques molesting deer, gives a new meaning to "monkey on your back".






Note how, in the second one, the deer totally ignores the monkey but is troubled by the camera.


----------



## Huntn

​


----------



## Yoused

Fox News has an ally in Virginia, where foxes have been stealing or pissing on a man's WaPo every day









						Fox routinely steals man’s newspaper for 6 weeks: report
					

Frank Kohn, from Fairfax, Virginia, has had his newspaper stolen regularly by a local fox for the past six weeks, according to a local report.




					www.foxnews.com
				




However, the troubling paragraph is near the end of the article,

_Earlier this week, police in Grand Prairie, Texas, warned residents to watch out for a missing West African *Banded Cobra* that went missing from its owner’s home on Tuesday evening_​
Who the hell keeps a pet cobra, and if the do, how are they allowed to keep it in a non-escape-proof enclosure?


----------



## Huntn

Yoused said:


> Fox News has an ally in Virginia, where foxes have been stealing or pissing on a man's WaPo every day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox routinely steals man’s newspaper for 6 weeks: report
> 
> 
> Frank Kohn, from Fairfax, Virginia, has had his newspaper stolen regularly by a local fox for the past six weeks, according to a local report.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, the troubling paragraph is near the end of the article,
> 
> _Earlier this week, police in Grand Prairie, Texas, warned residents to watch out for a missing West African *Banded Cobra* that went missing from its owner’s home on Tuesday evening_​
> Who the hell keeps a pet cobra, and if the do, how are they allowed to keep it in a non-escape-proof enclosure?



How do you get one?


----------



## Yoused

Huntn said:


> How do you get one?



People who _fucking own cobras_ are supposed to know these things. If you get a venomous or otherwise hazardous creature for a legal pet, you need to know how to make it not a danger to the rest of us or else you need to not be having that pet.


----------



## Pumbaa

Yoused said:


> People who _fucking own cobras_ are supposed to know these things. If you get a venomous or otherwise hazardous creature for a legal pet, you need to know how to make it not a danger to the rest of us or else you need to not be having that pet.



Fortunately it is quite self-regulating; If you don’t know how to keep it, it won’t be yours for long.

Unfortunately that’s also the problem…


----------



## Huntn

Yoused said:


> People who _fucking own cobras_ are supposed to know these things. If you get a venomous or otherwise hazardous creature for a legal pet, you need to know how to make it not a danger to the rest of us or else you need to not be having that pet.



Is a cobra owned legally or illegally?


----------



## lizkat

Huntn said:


> Is a cobra owned legally or illegally?




Unless that owner runs some kind of licensed wildlife facility, it's illegal.   You can't just decide to import a banded cobra from its native habitat (central and west-central Africa).    Poor thing.   It's a water snake.  Of all the places to land, TX in this summer at least would not be its first choice if were offered a new home.

from Wiki:



> It is largely an aquatic species and rarely is found far away from water. It can be found along lakes and rivers in forested and well-wooded savanna terrain where cover is sufficient, most commonly along lowland forested, bushy or wooded banks of lakes, rivers, and streams.
> 
> It is a secretive species and is seldom encountered by humans. It is active by day and night, though it is usually more active by day. This largely aquatic snake spends most of its time in the water. It is an excellent swimmer and is capable of remaining underwater for up to 10 minutes and diving to depths of 25 m (82 ft). It is a slow mover on land, and it tends to hide among rocks, in holes, or overhanging tree roots at the shoreline. It also makes use of any man-made structures, such as bridges and jetties, to hide. *It is generally not aggressive, and if approached in water, it will swim away swiftly and on land will attempt to escape into water. If threatened on land, it will rear up and spread its narrow, yet prominent hood and it may hiss loudly, but it tends not to make any forward movements. It will only bite when provoked.*
> 
> It preys almost exclusively on fish.  It may also prey on frogs, toads, and other amphibians.[/quote]


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

This crocodile daddy giving 100 babies a ride puts your carpool to shame
					

In Indian mythology, the goddess Ganga—the personification of the Ganges river—is often depicted riding a creature with the head of a gharial crocodile, a fish-eating beast that only exists in the Indian peninsula. Once distributed throughout nearly 31,000 square miles in four countries, the...




					www.popsci.com


----------



## lizkat

European pine marten in the Scottish Highlands...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1449459013264027650/​


----------



## lizkat

A denizen of NYC standing tall on a sunny day in late March.   Typical birdwatcher's digression, and some typical Twitter replies.


​​​​


----------



## lizkat

Sometimes mamas gotta be law enforcement officers.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1578047187350700032/


----------



## Yoused




----------



## lizkat

Here's a poultry farmer's worst nightmare:  ten thousand hungry minks running around looking for supper.  Yeah.  Somebody (likely from an "animal-rights activist" group)  broke into an Ohio mink farm and cut 45k of the critters loose.

NYT (paywall removed):  *About 10,000 Mink Are Running Loose in Northwest Ohio*

A lot of them are still out there making mischief and getting killed on roadways.  And the poor things weren't raised to know how to forage for their own food,  so they're making a lot of mistakes even while creating mayhem in the lives of any poultry (or fish) in the area. 

Seems especially cruel to do this as the weather drops off cold like it is now in the midwest.  "Animal rights activists" may not be the right term to describe the authors of this gig.


----------

